# Hello from Michigan



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome! Do you show AMHR in Michigan? I do!


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi there, nice to meet you


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome! you will really enjoy this forum!


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Welcome! you will like it here!


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Howdy Michiganders!


----------

